# electric brake no braking



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a 10" Ryobi chop saw that had an electric brake. Now it does not stop the blade when I release the trigger. Might this be something I can fix or am I do for a service at the repair shop? Maybe a new saw?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry to deliver the bad news, but Ryobi is pretty low on the quality scale. Its pretty common for the break to go out on these saws (as well as several other problems), and you can't fix it cost-effectively. In other words, it would cost more to fix it than the saw is worth.

At least you can still use the saw. So I would just say live with it until you decide to upgrade.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Blake!

I kind of thought this might be the case. Yes I can still use it and in fact it has seen a lot of use. I don't think it owes me anything it is that I am cheap and don't want to put out the $ for a new.


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to a cheap delta I had, I think it was within the first week that I had it. A pain in the ass but not the end of the saw.


----------



## JasonWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

Happened to me on my older DeWalt. The brushes just needed changing.

Jason


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

Thnaks Jason,

Checking the brushes is a easy thing to do and maybe a quick fix.


----------

